# Dropped Objects



## khaled shehab (19 أغسطس 2009)

To all safety engineers to discuss in safety meeting

http://rapidshare.com/files/269236272/dropped_objects.pdf.html


----------



## khaled shehab (19 أغسطس 2009)

*Dropped Objects Presentation*

To all safety engineers to discuss in safety meeting 

http://rapidshare.com/files/269242066/Dropped_Objects_Presentation.ppt.html


----------



## علي الحميد (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملف رائع ولكن ليتك تستخدم هذا الموقع للتحميل لأنه أسهل من الرابيدشير وهو أسرع ولا يوجد فيه تحديد للتحميل..

http://ifile.it/


----------



## khaled shehab (18 ديسمبر 2009)

http://ifile.it/c4r6hzx/Dropped%20Objects%20Presentation.ppt
Download


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## sayed00 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى خالد

محاضرة مفيدة 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور أخى خالد

محاضرة مفيدة وقيمة

جزاك الله كل خير*
سأعيد ترتيب مشاركاتك في الأعلى حيث ان الرابط الأول والثاني فارغ​


----------

